# Meet Missy



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

This is our new foster girl Missy, she is a puppy mill survivor and I am hoping that we can work with her enough for her to be able to be adopted. Missy is very afraid of people and can be fear aggressive  Missy loves all of the other dogs in our house both big and small and she is learning to trust us. It is going to take a very special person and home for us to allow Missy to leave our rescue. I feel very lucky that Mary Palmer from Northcentral Maltese Rescue trusts my family enough to allow us the opportunity to foster little Missy and help her on her journey


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

*Missy*

Bless you for taking her in and working with her to bring out the little sweetie buried behind all the cruelty she must have endured. I feel so badly for these mill babies and angry that the practice continues in many places. 
Please let us all know how she is doing as she gains trust.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to SM and thank you for giving her some love.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Very heartbreaking to read how bad little Missy was treated and I know that she is at the best place possible to turn things around for her. Absolutely precious and in due time I hope that "that special person" will come along to give Missy her forever home. Thanks for taking care of her so well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacey thank you for opening your heart to little precious Missy, she is beautiful:wub: I love her face:wub: I know with lots of love and patience she is going to bring someone a very blessed person.
If she feels comfortable will you give her loves from me


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart, she's evidently had a rough life to be so fearful. Thanks for taking her in. I hope she comes out of her aggression!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor baby, bless her little heart. I can´t stand living in such a cruel world where people do this to helpless animals and for money!! Just sad. But people like you give me hope for the human race.. Thank you for helping that little angel.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Those eyes, so loving. Bless her little heart and yours. Thank you for being there for her, she will blossom!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

With a lot of Love, I have confidence she'll do wonderful under your care...Bless you for taking her in and working with her, poor baby


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a sweet little thing...I hope she is feeling more comfortable every day.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what a sweetie. Time is a wonderful thing, well that and a lot of love. And I know she'll get both from you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know she will come around under your love..Daisy was sooo scared when I got her, but everyone worked with her and loved her and she eventually was adopted.I know Missy will learn to trust and love...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacey - thank you so much for opening your heart and your home to foster her. I know you'll be able to bring her a very long way once she learns what love is really about. :wub::wub:


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Missy is doing really good so far and has come a long way in a short time. She will now let me hold her and will relax and actually fall asleep. She is sleeping in bed with us and she rolls onto her back in the morning for belly rubs. Last night she was even playing with toys, running around and squeaking them. She is doing really well with her potty training and believe it or not even using the potty pads sometimes. She is still very afraid but I have not seen any aggression at all, but I have also been very careful to set it up for her to succeed and not bite. She really is a sweet girl and we are enjoying having her spend some time with us. If any of you are looking for a little dog that really just needs alot of love and patience she is a wonderful little dog.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, I know what a challenge and yet how rewarding even tiny steps in the right direction are! Our first foster, Austin, had never had much in the way of human contact either, and acted much the same as Missy does. It really did take some time and effort, but he did blossom into a wonderful little guy who was spunky and fun and just a joy. I'm so glad you updated us already, and look forward to hearing how she continues to progress.


----------

